# Most awesome looking Final Grass Starter Pokemon?



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 26, 2010)

Same dealio...Now that we know how all the final evo grass starter pokemon look like. Appearance-wise which one out of the lot looks most awesome...?!


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 26, 2010)

Sceptile. No question.

Though I might have bias for all the lizard/reptile starters. My faves are Charizard, Feraligatr, and Sceptile


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 26, 2010)

Crap, I had to pee and when I got back it locked me from adding in the poll.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 26, 2010)

WD, to answer your question in my VM (since you have VMs disables or something), I am not a mod.

---

Smuglord for obvious reasons.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 26, 2010)

Well so far Im leaning towards Venusaur or Torterra. On the ends they just look like beastly, unmovable, green/brown fortresses.

Id like to see them both head to head trying to make the other move...


----------



## Tempest (Oct 26, 2010)

Sceptile hands down. All others look pathetic..


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 26, 2010)

Sceptile and Torterra. The rest can't compete.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 26, 2010)

I quite like Torterra, I've never been a fan of Sceptile bush tail although I do understand that that is the point of the animal it's based on.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2010)

Sceptile & Smuglord.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Oct 26, 2010)

Torterra, Venusaur and Meganium are my favorite


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Jalorda. You can tell by it's smile that's it's about to kick wrap some asses.


----------



## Nois (Oct 26, 2010)

Jalorda and Sceptile rock this boat


----------



## Kei (Oct 26, 2010)

Sceptile 

Of course~ Maybe  I would rock contest with that pokemon~


----------



## Vanity (Oct 26, 2010)

The new grass snake Pokemon actually looks the best to me.

Sceptile and Meganium next.


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 26, 2010)

Venusaur or smuglord.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2010)

New one no fucking question.  I think chris sims put is best



> looks like a cross between Ra's al-Ghul, David Bowie and a Snake...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 26, 2010)

Venasaur takes this easily for me.

It goes Venasaur>>>Sceptile>Jalorda>Torterra>>>>>>>>>>>Meganium

Why Venasaur because hes boss thats why, and has been for all 5 generations. Sceptile is badass but give him a toothpick and hes a closer second. Jalorda looks sick, but give him time and he could move up. Torterra tries too hard to be like Venasaur, still cool though. Meganium can't keep up with any of them.


----------



## Nois (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know why but my love for the Bulba family vanishes with Venusaur. I've never really liked it that much.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

If I order them:
1)Jalorda
2)Sceptile
3)Torterra
4)Meganium
5)Venasaur


----------



## Pipe (Oct 26, 2010)

Fuck is a tie between Sceptile and Smuglord


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 27, 2010)

Jalorda all the way(:


----------



## The Red Gil (Oct 27, 2010)

Sceptile.

A distant second is Jalorda.


----------



## valerian (Oct 27, 2010)

What Gil said.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 27, 2010)

My favorite is actually Torterra, and then Jalorda. Sceptile is also very Cool. I do like Meganium but not as much as the rest. Oddly enough, Venosaur is easily the ugliest, which is weird since i tend to prefer older designs for starters.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 27, 2010)

Sceptile all the way. 

Jalorda looks decent and all but still, such a letdown considering Tsutarja is such a badass poke. Hell Tsutarja >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Treecko even.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 2, 2010)

To me it's a tie between Venusaur and Torterra. Okay maybe Torterra a little above.


----------



## Nois (Nov 2, 2010)

I always imagined a giant Torterra with some Venusaurs and Meganiums as a herd, with Sceptiles living in Torterra's tree and shiznits.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 3, 2010)

Sceptile                 .


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 3, 2010)

Sceptile imo.

But the Jalorda one would come in second imo. Snakes are cool :33


----------



## Proxy (Nov 3, 2010)

Venusaur       .


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2010)

Sceptile obviously. Then Torterra, Jalorda, Venusaur and Meganium.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol grass starters get no love compared to the other threads. Venasaur is getting more love now. Meganium


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2010)

TOR FUCKING TERRA!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Sceptile and Torterra. The rest can't compete.



Pretty much this, except I like Torterra more than Sceptile.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 16, 2010)

LASERZ..!!


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> LASERZ..!!



All grass starters can do that , it just comes out of different spots


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 16, 2010)

Bioness said:


> All grass starters can do that , it just comes out of different spots



Yeah, but do they do it in style...?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah, but do they do it in style...?







Yes


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 16, 2010)

Bioness said:


> TOR FUCKING TERRA!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Pictures like that make me wish pokemon was rated M.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Pictures like that make me wish pokemon was rated M.



I know!! If they at least made a few games aimed at older groups, they could make sooo much off of it, but yes parents would complain cause their kids would want the higher rated games.

screw E for everyone!!!


----------



## Captain America (Nov 22, 2010)

Torterra for me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 23, 2010)

1.Sceptile
2.Torterra
3.Snivy Third stage
4.Venusaur 
5.Meganium


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 23, 2010)

Meganium looks goofy to me all the time, some dandy wearing a fancy neck ornament. Venusaur is fairly boring, Sceptile looks filled with disdain (which isn't bad but doesn't make me think cool), and Torterra falls somewhere into badass. But my favorite is Jalorda, sleek but a little haughty too. xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2010)

Venusaur, never even chose a grass starter after him


----------



## Adagio (Nov 28, 2010)

I want to say Venasaur because it just brings me back to the good old days  but Torterra is so awesome.


----------



## Charizard (Nov 28, 2010)

Venusaur or Torterra.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 28, 2010)

Sceptile of course.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2010)

>only 2 for Meganium

Why, just why.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 29, 2010)

Venusaur 14
Sceptile 13

Close thread naoo!!!

Make the best starters from each type have a poll for best starter.


----------



## Fastener (Dec 3, 2010)

Meganium .


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Dec 6, 2010)

Meganium and Venusuar


----------



## Bioness (Dec 6, 2010)

Stroev said:


> >only 2 for Meganium
> 
> Why, just why.



Cause Meganium looks so boring, nothing cool about a green dinosaur with the ferocity of Barney with flower petals around its neck


----------



## Stripes (Dec 22, 2010)

I always loved Bulbasaur and Chikorita.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

I picked Sceptile.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 11, 2011)

1. Venusaur/Sceptile
2. Jalorda
3. Torterra
4. Meganium


----------



## RWB (Jan 14, 2011)

Serperior(Jalorda)>Venusaur>Torterra>Sceptile>Meganium.


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2011)

Probably Serperior (Jalorda) since I love snakes


----------



## Morpha (Jan 19, 2011)

Venusaur is my least favorite appearance-wise, whereas Meganuim and Venu are my least favorite battle-wise. Yet I still like all of them.

Favorites with looks would have to be Sceptile or Smuglord. Sceptile again or Torterra for battle since I haven't played BW yet.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 25, 2011)

Sceptile is the most badass hands down.


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Jan 30, 2011)

*Meganium* is the best IMO.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 31, 2011)

Taking a really close look at the picture in the first post I voted for Torterra, although I have to say that honestly my favortie grass type is Grovyle. 

For me that one is the best of them all (grass-type)


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2011)

SMUGLORD
FUCK YEAH


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't really decide between Sceptile and Venasaur. It's close, but I say Sceptile has the edge. 

There's always a let down in these lists. For me, it was Torterra.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2011)

Tie between Venusaur and Torterra.


----------



## HyugaKunoichi (Feb 6, 2011)

Gotta go with the classic. Venusaur


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 27, 2011)

Really hard to choose but Venosaur comes in first. Torterra, Sceptile and Jalorda tie for second and Meganium comes in last.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2011)

Venusaur, imo


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

torterra


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2011)

Venesaur                                           .


----------



## Escargon (Feb 28, 2011)

*Venusaur. Hes so old school looking and so badass.*


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

Sceptile followed by Venusaur.


----------



## blazikengirl (Mar 20, 2011)

No love for Meg


----------



## Koi (Mar 20, 2011)

Venusaur and Torterra.  I think I like Torterra slightly more but Venusaur was my first starter, so he'll always have a place in my heart.


----------



## Psych (Mar 21, 2011)

Venusaur. The best looking for me.

The others, Sceptile, Torterra and Jalorda/Serperior are pretty badass looking as well.

I hate the way Meganium looks.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 21, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> No love for Meg



that's because Meganium looks like a retarded dinosaur with flower petals around it's neck.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 21, 2011)

Venusaur. Poison/Grass fuck yeah.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 21, 2011)

Koi said:


> Venusaur and Torterra.  I think I like Torterra slightly more but Venusaur was my first starter, so he'll always have a place in my heart.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Netorie (Mar 22, 2011)

Venusaur and Torterra I'd say. But the others are awesome too.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 22, 2011)

Venusaur and Smuglord


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2011)

I am really happy with my Serperior, I'd like it if her hidden power wasn't ground but still good


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 2, 2011)

1)Sceptile
2)Torterra
3)Venasaur
4)Meganium
5)Jalorda


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Apr 2, 2011)

In order:
1- 
2- 
3- 
4- 
5- 

Serperior is boss. No one beats her. ​


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 8, 2011)

in terms of aesthetics Sceptile wins.


----------



## AriWolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Serperior is one of the best aesthetically but I personally prefer to have a sceptile on my team.


----------



## Sassy (May 3, 2011)

Tortella  FOr me.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

Why do all the final grass starters look like dinosaurs?


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (May 8, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Why do all the final grass starters look like dinosaurs?



Serperior looks very much like a snake to me. ​


----------



## ensoriki (May 8, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Why do all the final grass starters look like dinosaurs?



They are dinosaurs.
Green dinosaurs with flowers.


----------



## Lavender banned (Jul 1, 2011)

Venusaur .


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 1, 2011)

I just want to say that Meganium is the shittiest starter ever.

Anyway, I'd say Grasshole and Venusaur


----------



## Oppip (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go with either Sceptile or Jalorda.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Aug 5, 2011)

In this order:
1. Sceptile
2. Serperior
3.Venusaur
4.Torterra
and Meganium just looks mad gay, yo.


----------



## Sub0123 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm gonna go with Jalorda.


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 14, 2011)

Sceptile all the way.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2011)

I'v never liked grass type starts but Venusaur is the best.


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 16, 2011)

Venasaur followed closely by Sceptile


----------



## Kuja (Sep 2, 2011)

Oujisama said:


> I just want to say that Meganium is the shittiest starter ever.
> 
> Anyway, I'd say Grasshole and Venusaur



 I like Meganium

Sceptile is boss.


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 20, 2011)

While i think Torterra looks the coolest, Jalorda is the most useful if done correctly.
VENUSAUR i bet half the reason people like venusaur is because of Ash's bulbasaur. He was awesome. Any idea why he didn't evolve? because venusaur sucks compared to bulbasaur.


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 26, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> While i think Torterra looks the coolest, Jalorda is the most useful if done correctly.
> VENUSAUR i bet half the reason people like venusaur is because of Ash's bulbasaur. He was awesome. Any idea why he didn't evolve? because venusaur sucks compared to bulbasaur.



Yeah, bulbasaur is pretty cool, and superior to venusaur in every way except stats


----------



## xetal (Oct 19, 2011)

venusaur .


----------



## River Song (Oct 28, 2011)

Venasaur all the way


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

Sceptile, the rest look slow or meh.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 29, 2011)

Serperior. Royalty, bitches.


----------



## Violence (Oct 30, 2011)

Sceptile and Jalorda


----------



## Soul King (Oct 30, 2011)

Obviously Sceptile. Always will be.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 6, 2011)

Sceptile looks badass.


----------



## Primavera (Nov 7, 2011)

In my opinion, Sceptile. I like its appearance and the fact that it's bipedal.


----------

